# Knicks @ Heat: Nov 17, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*
*Date: November 17, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Crawford/Marbury*
*Heat*
*Zo/Haslem/Walker/Wade/Williams*




































​ 
*Knicks:*


> Apparently, the Knicks are getting better. Until they came up with a sustained effort on Wednesday against Washington, there wasn't much evidence. Isiah Thomas didn't have a problem acknowledging the mediocre record, but the optimistic head coach kept pointing out the strength of schedule. "I wonder what our record would be had we not played the teams we played, because they're playing pretty good," he said. "We're not as far off as it looks in terms of winning and losing.


 

 
​


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Letsss Get Ready To Rumbleeeeeeeeee


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Knicks killing the Heat I see


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, I had to work late tonight and I just turned on the tv. We are up by 20 headed to the 4th quarter. This is great.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks are balling right now, Crawford is on fire!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This team is playing just like that, as a "team". Jerome James is actually balling too, this must be contagious. LMAO


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy sheepdip. That's two blowouts in a row. I see Channing Frye has played unawful tonight. Did he read my remark about him having the inside track on the 2007 Channing Frye Award? :bsmile:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Holy sheepdip. That's two blowouts in a row. I see Channing Frye has played unawful tonight. Did he read my remark about him having the inside track on the 2007 Channing Frye Award? :bsmile:


No ehmunro, I threaten Frye with a rusty box cutter. :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks beat the Heat by the final score of 100-76, what a great team effort.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>3-12</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Collins</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>40-77
(.519)</TD><TD>13-17
(.765)</TD><TD>7-17
(.412)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>47</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>100</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 7</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Miami Heat*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>U Haslem, F</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Walker, F</TD><TD>1-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Mourning, C</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Wade, G</TD><TD>8-18</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Payton, G</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Doleac</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Williams</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Wright</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Posey</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Quinn</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Kapono</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>W Simien</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>29-80
(.363)</TD><TD>16-22
(.727)</TD><TD>2-14
(.143)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>76</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 5</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Tony Brothers, Monty McCutchen, Phil Robinson
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

a 24 point blowout over the defending nba champions in their own building with or without shaq is an accompshing moment for us and a proud moment for me. now let it continue tommorrow against boston


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Wow, I really wish I didn't have to work late today. This must have been a fun game to watch. Hopefully they play this well tomorrow when I go to MSG!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What a game. I watched the whole thing at my friends house on the big screen TV. It was a really great team effort. Francis and Marbury had 22 points and 8 dimes. Granted that may not seem REALLY good, but they seemed to be playing well together and I actually saw, DARE I SAY leadership from Marbury?!?!

Now I dont want to take this win and blow it up to something its not. I mean O'neil was out, and no matter how much people say it dosnt matter, it does. He can change the WHOLE game just by being in it. They would had to double and would have left a whole lot more wide open looks for the guards. But at the same time its a great win for the team and I hope we can keep it going. This big win means nothing if we go out and loss 3 games in a row again.

EwingStarksOakley94 I hope they win for you. Come back and tell us how the crowd was. (Empty seats? Loud or quite?)

Go KNICKS! :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Francis and Marbury had 22 points and 8 dimes.


They were _each_ averaging about that a couple of years ago. :dead:

On the plus side, Marbury is averaging only 1 turnover per game over the past 7.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> They were each averaging about that a couple of years ago.


Yeah I understand that but thats what made it such a team effort. You think they can both have 22 points each and have a happy Curry Frye Q and JC?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Oh kitty....*

Ummm.... You are starting to disappoint me. You complained about Fryes last game and got revved up over this one. They were both good...actually the previous one better in terms of numbers and completeness. The improvement tonight was the way he went after shots. Hard for me to understand why you were so down on him. You KNEW he was very good; he had already shown it. He was just struggling.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Oh doggy pooh*



alphaorange said:


> Ummm.... You are starting to disappoint me. You complained about Fryes last game and got revved up over this one. They were both good...actually the previous one better in terms of numbers and completeness. The improvement tonight was the way he went after shots. Hard for me to understand why you were so down on him. You KNEW he was very good; he had already shown it. He was just struggling.


Oh course I'm going to get happy about this one, it's the Heat for Petesakes! It's also a 2 game winning streak so I'm entitle to beat my font chest. Why should I praise Frye, he is still in the dog house until I'm good and ready to take him out. Why don't you praise Steph for playing within a team concept? :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jerome James: 9 points, 3 rebounds, a steal, a block and a turnover in his 14 minutes. Beautiful!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure, Jerome James does that _now_, right after I wrote, "So, was the Washington game a harbinger of better things to come? Or just an off night for a struggling team? Well, on the plus side of the ledger the stars are working to implement Isiah’s offense, the bench has been great, and Renaldo Balkman is playing with a real chip on his shoulder. On the minus side of the ledger, they’re still a .333 team, Eddy Curry’s still the center, and makes more turnovers than a Danish bakery, Jared Jeffries is still injured, Channing Frye is sucking like Jerome James over a platter of pork lo mein, speaking of which, the Texas Double Whopper has yet to eat his way out of the NBA. Get back to me after game 20," on Thursday. :laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Sure, Jerome James does that _now_, right after I wrote, "So, was the Washington game a harbinger of better things to come? Or just an off night for a struggling team? Well, on the plus side of the ledger the stars are working to implement Isiah’s offense, the bench has been great, and Renaldo Balkman is playing with a real chip on his shoulder. On the minus side of the ledger, they’re still a .333 team, Eddy Curry’s still the center, and makes more turnovers than a Danish bakery, Jared Jeffries is still injured, Channing Frye is sucking like Jerome James over a platter of pork lo mein, speaking of which, the Texas Double Whopper has yet to eat his way out of the NBA. Get back to me after game 20," on Thursday. :laugh:


How about them Celtics ehmunro? :devil_2:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Kitty said:


> How about them Celtics ehmunro? :devil_2:


When was the last time the Celtics _and_ the Knicks won back to back blowouts simultaneously? It must be 15+ years.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Sure, Jerome James does that _now_, right after I wrote, "So, was the Washington game a harbinger of better things to come? Or just an off night for a struggling team? Well, on the plus side of the ledger the stars are working to implement Isiah’s offense, the bench has been great, and Renaldo Balkman is playing with a real chip on his shoulder. On the minus side of the ledger, they’re still a .333 team, Eddy Curry’s still the center, and makes more turnovers than a Danish bakery, Jared Jeffries is still injured, Channing Frye is sucking like Jerome James over a platter of pork lo mein, speaking of which, the Texas Double Whopper has yet to eat his way out of the NBA. Get back to me after game 20," on Thursday. :laugh:


All that did was make me hungry for a Texas Double Whopper and some Lo Mein. Still hate turnovers, so I'll pass on that. The funny **** about last night was that OUR announcers kept talking about Jerome " Finally STARTING to realize his potential" and it's his fricken 31st birthday. I've been saying for the longest time that we just need to give him more floor-time and let him huff and puff like a 75 year old chain-smoker. On a side-note, Hey Kitty where's that sexy avatar you been promising me?


----------

